# Have a question re: the motivational retrieve



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

This article describes what I'm trying to do: http://www.dogscouts.com/retrieve.shtml. With Jessie, I'm having difficulty with "The Give" and "The Hold." I can do a short video if you need me to. I'm using a piece of 1" PVC pipe, that's about 9-10 inches long, why? I won't disclose ATM :wink: The issue is that she doesn't want to spit it out when I put it in her mouth, and instead tries to mouth and chew on it, rather than spitting it out or simply holding onto it. She already knows the 'out' command, so even if she's mouthing, I can give her the command and she will immediately spit it out, but she will not hold it - she wants to chew on it. I'm not sure what to do at this point. We only just started a day and a half ago, and this has been going on from the beginning. I AM using the clicker for this.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

When she starts mouthing it, tap it HARD or bang it on one side or the other. This should make her stop (at least for a second). As soon as she starts mouthing it do it again. She should get the message. The other thing is to wrap it so she has a good purchase on it. PVC is slippery & she may just be trying to get a good hold on it. Many wrap dumbells too.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think she's just trying to get a hold on it, because, if I let her, she will carry it off and chew on it like it's a chew toy (which is part of the reason I'm starting off with The Give). If I don't hold on to both sides, she tries to gnaw on the end. I'll try what you suggested next time I try it with her, and see how that goes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You said "When I put it in her mouth". Is she reaching for it or you actually putting it in her mouth? 
I reward, initially, with any glance towards the object. I build from glance/touch/mouth/ hold. Each one is a separate step and I don't go further until I see the dog fully understands what I'm looking for.
Also are you using a marker (yes/good/clicker/etc?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob, I'm using a clicker, and initially, I was going to begin the way you described, but she actually started out by taking ahold of it; there was no period of "look at the object, click & treat," "sniff the object, click & treat," etc. She immediately grabbed it out of my hand and ran off with it and started chomping on it. :lol: 

Then I found this 'method,' which is slightly different, and decided to do it this way instead: http://www.dogscouts.com/retrieve.shtml, since this way starts out by teaching the dog to give the object back to you. She is aus'ing on command, but she will not hold it for any length of time - she wants to chew on it instead. That's the problem I'm having; I can't move on to the next step because I can't get her to hold it without being mouthy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Kristin, try doing something for a couple of weeks before asking any questions. Most of what you are describing is what a lot of dogs do initially.

At least after a time, I can at least give you some good advice based on what you are seeing at that point.

Go to a Mike Ellis seminar if possible, he was using a method like what you are describing. I did not look at the link.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll agree with Jeff on giving it enough time. If your using the clicker, just mark the split second the dog is calm. 
Yep, it could take a bit but it will work.
Keep the dog in a room or on leash if it keeps running away with the tube.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Just to clarify, I am keeping a leash on them both when I do this. With this method, I never let go of the tube, though, so running away with it isn't an option. I was just telling you what would happen if she _did_ get it. :wink: I'll give it a little time and see how it goes, then I'll get back to you!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"I never let go of the tube".
That could possibly be putting stress on the dog and causing the chewing. 
Just a thought!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Again, give it more time, and keep notes of what she does consistantly every time you work this good and bad, as well as random weirdness. Then the rest of us will have something to work with to help out........or you just might figure it out on your own!!!!!


----------

